# she's got a big penis



## Miss Molly May

Ha ha I bet I got your attention!! Here are some pics of the biggest bully stick I have ever seen
View attachment 1697


View attachment 1698


View attachment 1699


----------



## Mrs.K

HAHAHAHA oh my god... AWESOME!!!


----------



## bianca

Hahahaha that did get my attention and that is scary!!!!! By the way...Miss Molly is getting sooooooooo big!


----------



## Miss Molly May

bianca said:


> Hahahaha that did get my attention and that is scary!!!!! By the way...Miss Molly is getting sooooooooo big!


I thought a little Friday night humour would be good for everyone
She is now 58lbs


----------



## AvaLaRue

:lurking: peeking in to see what this was about!!


----------



## Miss Molly May

just in case you don't know A bully stick is a dried bull penis


----------



## Quinnsmom

If the bully stick is that big, not sure I would have ever wanted to see the previous owner!!


----------



## Jason L

Oh ....

Haha! 

Ewwww ....


----------



## chevysmom

LOL! Wherever did you find such a big one? (gosh, even that sounds bad! lol)


----------



## selzer

You are all SICK!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## Miss Molly May

chevysmom said:


> LOL! Wherever did you find such a big one? (gosh, even that sounds bad! lol)


 our local Pet Value

I kinda feel sorry for the cow that met this bull:rofl:


----------



## VaBeachFamily

I see bully sticks all over.. and some are around like 3-4 feet long.. and i did NOT know what they were.. lol...


----------



## Virginia

LOL! I bet it smelled great as she was chewing it.


----------



## NarysDad

Oh my when I first read the topic I though it was a typo, but I just had to go and see...LOL


----------



## EdwardDrapkin

Apparently people eat them too...

I hate you wikipedia. Really, I do.


----------



## mjbgsd

Dang that's long!


----------



## AvaLaRue

EdwardDrapkin said:


> Apparently people eat them too...
> 
> I hate you wikipedia. Really, I do.


 
:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Miss Molly May

It's funny to watch her try to get through a door frame with it!!


----------



## shilorio

hahaha! that is huge!! shilo loves thoughs to :3


----------



## Miss Molly May

Virginia said:


> LOL! I bet it smelled great as she was chewing it.


They really do stink!!


----------

